# WeDash: truth or rumor?



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Lots of these floating around, linking
Forbes.










Rumor also has it that everyone’s pissed about having to do it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This was my favorite comment by a DD Corporate employee. Ithink it motivates all of us to go out there and take those crap offers!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

We must sacrifice for the community!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

misspelling...should be WEEdash.


----------



## Smokeybear420g (Dec 27, 2021)

uber should do this too


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This was my favorite comment by a DD Corporate employee. Ithink it motivates all of us to go out there and take those crap offers!
> 
> View attachment 634516


But this person has no problem sending us out there to face the same dangers?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Paladin220 said:


> But this person has no problem sending us out there to face the same dangers?


Shut up, peasant! Go bring Karen Cheaparse her McBuiscut!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

On the flip side, I do NOT for a minute believe this “get to see how hard it is” crap. One delivery a month is nothing. Heck, one month in, I was convinced everyone tips $5 minimum. Now if they got my Petco or Walmart pings going to 6 addresses total 90 miles - that’s a different story. But they’re not gonna. Lets face it, our first month dashing we get better offers, just to reel us in. They only do 1 delivery a month. They don’t give a hootif it’s a no-tip, just get it done with asap and move on. 

But it’s not even that.

They want them to dash to get insight on how to screw us more efficiently. What else to obscure and/or hide. How to mess up tips even more. How to prevent us from counting. 

I’m shocked anyone is surprised - do we not know we’re just ants and that’s how they think of us?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

They'll just be sent a high paying order or have a camera crew conveniently following around and then go into some sob story about the customer, agent, or merchant. I remember when Dara went on his deliveries making $30 per hour!


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Lots of these floating around, linking
> Forbes.
> 
> View attachment 634513
> ...


SFpost had a story on it. They have to do 1 delivery a month even the CEO. Some programmer getting paid 400k was complaining about it and said if he told him that he had to do it he wouldn’t have taken the job. Obviously he knows a 15 minute delivery with no tip isn’t worth $2.50. At the same time I’d fire him and hire some guy in India for 20k/ yr. Why pay up for a programmer that doesn’t understand what he’s programming for


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Maybe these are the clowns picking up all those $2.50 orders


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://news.yahoo.com/doordash-require-employees-deliveries-again-191802370.html






https://news.yahoo.com/doordash-employee-making-400k-complained-043424806.html


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

All gimmicktry aside I think it’s an excellent idea. Of course 1 delivery a month is laughable, they should spend 1 full day. Bottom line is that when support staff have to spend some time walking in the shoes of those they support they begin to see things differently.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

One of the employees who is making $400K annually is insisting that this was not in his employment contract. If all that he need do is make one delivery per month, it becomes a question of economics. Does he really want to spend more time fighting this than he would making the one delivery?

If, as @Seamus suggests, he had to work a whole day, he might caterwaul, but, if he is on the clock while he does it, that is different.

One of the articles states that any earnings from the employees go to charity. I am guessing that most of these employees are on salary but, if the boss will allow the employee to sneak out early for the purpose of making that one delivery, he really has little about which he could squawk.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I'd like to know what involvement, if any, that 400k guy had in designing and/or overseeing the various scummy, oppressive, anti-driver features that are part of the Doordash app.

Does anyone here believe that any of these nice DD folks will be delivering in rough neighborhoods, walking long distances thru apartment/townhouse complexes, or climbing multiple flights of stairs on their deliveries?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Does anyone here believe that any of these nice DD folks will be delivering in rough neighborhoods, walking long distances thru apartment/townhouse complexes, or climbing multiple flights of stairs on their deliveries?



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................what would *I* do if I were in the same position as one of those highly paid employees?

First: Find out through experience, rumour or even posting a question on a forum; which restaurants in better neighbourhoods put the order on a shelf and did not keep the driver waiting.

Second: Position myself near one or more of those.

Three: Wait for ping at one of those.

Four: Go inside. Fetch the order. Drop off order. My quota for the month is met. Go home, to gin mill, to girlfriend's home, to overpriced coffee joint, whatever.................................


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................what would *I* do if I were in the same position as one of those highly paid employees?
> 
> First: Find out through experience, rumour or even posting a question on a forum; which restaurants in better neighbourhoods put the order on a shelf and did not keep the driver waiting.
> 
> ...


That's what YOU would do with all your experience. Most of THEM have zero clue. Unless they have an experienced friend who enlightens them, they will go out blind and take the first offer they get. They'll have to do it with no idea what they are doing and I hope they totally F them up!

Their "lessons learned" will be why would anyone do this for $3???


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> That's what YOU would do with all your experience. Most of THEM have zero clue. Unless they have an experienced friend who enlightens them, they will go out blind and take the first offer they get. They'll have to do it with no idea what they are doing and I hope they totally F them up!
> 
> Their "lessons learned" will be why would anyone do this for $3???


They’ll likely not get crappy orders. DD sends noobs decent ones. They’ll be perpetual noobs.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I wonder if they'll figure out the app barely works.

I'm sure they're aware which is the reason for this.

GH app is crappy but at least its reliable and works.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t think I’ve ever had a problem with the app. But it’s true that I’ve only been dashing since August, and took several forced breaks (health/car issues).


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's the only app on any of my phones that has never worked. If you aren't getting many orders it might.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> That's what YOU would do with all your experience. Most of THEM have zero clue. Unless they have an experienced friend who enlightens them, they will go out blind and take the first offer they get. They'll have to do it with no idea what they are doing and I hope they totally F them up!
> 
> Their "lessons learned" will be why would anyone do this for $3???





.............not an inaccurate analysis...............................

...........point well taken...............................


----------

